# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Σχετικά με το Ζακό μου!

## vasilis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλώς σας βρήκα στο forum! Είμαι ο Βασίλης και νομίζω πως το θέμα που θα θίξω θα δημιουργήσει προβληματισμούς. 

Έχω έναν Ζακό γυρω στα 3,5 χρονών τώρα. Τον έχω από μωρό 6 μηνών αμέσως μόλις απογαλακτίστηκε από τον εκτροφέα του. Πέραν από τα συνηθισμένα τα οποία είναι η συνήθεια που έγινε λατρεία (φωνές, δαγκώματα, πτήσεις, καταστροφές στα πάντα κτλ) έχει προκύψει το εξής θέμα μου.

Λόγο επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων, τελευταία λείπω αρκετές ώρες από το σπίτι. Το πουλί αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι έχει αρχίσει να στρεσσάρεται λίγο αν και έχει μάθει ότι επιστρέφω. Τον πρώτο καιρό είχαμε συμπτώματα όπου μαδήθηκε από το στρες και το φτέρωμα δεν ανέκαμψε 100%. Έχω υποψία ότι μπορεί να βγάζει φτερά όταν λείπω, γιατί οσο τον έχω κοντά μου δεν το κάνει. 

Το θέμα μου είναι το εξής. Μέχρι στιγμής, και για τον καιρό που έλειπα υπήρχε άνθρωπος που τον φρόντιζε για όσες μέρες ήμουν εκτός. Φέτος λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα και επειδή έχω ήδη κάποια προγραμματισμένα εππαγελματικά ταξίδια για το εξωτερικό δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Σκέφτηκα και αποφάσισα ότι ίσως είναι καλύτερο για τον ίδιο να τον δώσω κάπου που μπορούν να τον φροντίσουν και να ασχοληθούν. Ίσως σε κάποιον που έχει ήδη αυτό το πτηνό και γνωρίζει. Σκοπός μου εδώ δεν είναι να "πουλήσω" το πτηνό γιατί μου το ζήτησαν πολλοί αλλά επειδή πρώτα τους περνάω από ένα "ερωτηματολόγιο" για να δω εαν μπορούν να το φροντίσουν δεν ήταν κανένας γνωστης των ευθυνών, αλλά να βρω να δωθεί σε κάποιον που μπορεί να τον φροντίσει κανονικά.

Εαν θίγω κάποιο θέμα που δεν πρέπει παρακαλώ πείτε το μου.

----------


## Stefpars

Καλησπερα βασιλη... Να χαιρεσαι το αγαπητο ζακουδακι σου... Για δικια μου γνωμη ειναι λιγο δυσκολο για το ιδιο να τον δωσεις μετα απο 3,5 χρονια δεσιμο μαζι σου.. Αν δε γινετε αλλιως ομως εκει ειναι θεματακι... Αν λειπεις ειδικα μερες οσα παιχνιδια και να του εχεις τα βαριετε καποια στιγμη... Μια αλλη λυση ειναι να του παρεις ενα ακομα αντιθετου φυλλου ωστε να εχει παρεα αλλα και παλι θελει λιγο και εσενα που σε ξερει ειδικα στην αρχη της γνωριμιας του με το καινουργιο... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilis

Να είσαι καλά.Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι δεν θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα κάποιος να το φροντίζει για τα βασικά. Π.χ. φαγητό, νερό, έξοδο. Και επειδή θα λείπω για μέρες, δεν μπορώ απλά να γεμίσω την ταίστρα του.Εξου και αυτή η απόφαση από μεριάς μου. 

υ.γ. vasilis. a δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω σε προσωπικό μήνυμα γιατί σήμερα έκανα την εγγραφή.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη η σταση σου δειχνει υπευθυνη αντιμετωπιση . Απο τι στιγμη που δεν πουλας το πουλακι και ζητας ειτε να το χαρισεις καπου που να ξερει τη διαχειριση του ειτε να το δανεισεις (αν η απασχοληση σου εχει πεπερασμενο χρονο .... αν και καταλαβα οτι αναφερεσαι σε οριστικη παραχωρηση ) εισαι εντος των κανονων , μονο που κανονικα ακομα και για αγγελια δωρεας επρεπε να εχεις καποια δημοσια ποστ ηδη και το θεμα να εχει μπει στις αγγελιες για να περασει πρωτα απο εγκριση 

Παρολα αυτα το θεμα θα μεινει on line ειτε για να συζητηθει και ισως να δεχθεις εναλλακτικες προτασεις απο ατομα που εχουν εμπειρια με παπαγαλους και ειδικα μεγαλου μεγεθους με τις οποιες ιδιαιτεροτητες τους και αν τελικα οριστικοποιησεις την προθεση σου , τοτε δημοσια να δηλωσουν επιθυμια οσοι επιθυμουν το πουλακι , να τους στειλεις το ερωτηματολογιο (ή αν θες να το βαλεις και δημοσια ) και να σου απαντησουν με πμ , ωστε στο τελος να μας ανακοινωσεις εναν απ αυτους  .Συμμετεχοντες θα μπορουν να ειναι μονο οσοι μπορουν να γραψουν σε ενα θεμα που αφορα αγγελια (και εχουν επαρκη αριθμο ποστ ) .Δεν μεταφερουμε το θεμα στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα , γιατι δεν θα μπορουσες να γραψεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Λυπάμαι πολύ Βασίλη που ήρθαν έτσι τα πράγματα. Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ κρίμα που ο Ζακό σου (το όνομά του; ) πρέπει να μένει μένεις, ειδικά όταν πρόκειται για αυτά τα πανέξυπνα και κοινωνικά ζώα. Το γεγονός ότι έχει αρχίσει και βγάζει τα φτερά του είναι πολύ σοβαρό και σίγουρα δε μπορεί να μείνει έτσι. Πρέπει κάτι να κάνεις. Ξέρω ότι νοιάζεσαι και αγαπάς τον παπαγάλο σου και φαίνεται από τον τρόπο που μιλάς για αυτόν. Συνήθως η πτεροφαγία είναι σύνηθες πρόβλημα όταν ελαττώνονται οι ώρες που περνάμε με τους παπαγάλους μας. Πρέπει να καταπολεμήσεις το πρόβλημα τώρα που είναι αρχή γιατί αργότερα θα είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολα. Προσπάθησε προς το παρόν μέχρι να πάρεις την απόφασή σου και να την υλοποιήσεις να περνάς όσο χρόνο μπορείς περισσότερο μαζί του και γέμισε το κλουβί του με παιχνίδια τύπου foranging (παιχνίδια αναζήτησης, υπάρχουν κυρίως σε ιστοσελίδες πώλησης του εξωτερικού και πιο σπάνια ελληνικές) αλλά και άλλα ξύλινα παιχνίδια πολύχρωμα κρεμαστά. 

Ίσως βρεις κάποιον άνθρωπο να το φιλοξενεί για αυτές τις μέρες που θα λείπεις. Αν τελικά αποφασίσεις να τον αποχωριστείς τουλάχιστον δώσε του σε κάποιον κοντά σου ώστε να μπορείς να τον επισκέπτεσαι συχνά και να σε βλέπει. Είναι παπαγάλοι που δένονται πολύ με τους ιδιοκτήτες τους και η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος τους στρεσάρει αρκετά, πόσο μάλλον να χάσουν το "ταίρι" τους.

Εύχομαι καλή τύχη στο Ζακό σου!

----------


## vasilis

Ουσιαστικά είναι όπως ακριβώς το ανέφερες. Δεν έχω αποφασίσει 100% αν θα τον αποχωριστώ ακόμα. Γι αυτό θέλω να ακούσω κάποιες απόψεις, ιδέες ή οτιδήποτε μήπως μπορέσω να βρω μια λύση. Όντως δεν επέχει μορφή αγγελίας, ούτε δωρεά γιατί δεν αντιμετωπίζω έτσι το πτηνό μου. Εαν δω ότι τελικά δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ την κατάσταση, τότε θα προχωρήσω στο να τον υιοθετήσει κάποιος που να μπορεί να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του. Εαν καταφέρω να βρω κάποιον/κάποια από Θεσσαλονίκη, μιας που το πουλί είναι εδώ, θα είναι το θεμιτό για εμένα, ώστε να μπορώ να έχω μια επαφή και να τον βλέπω όποτε το επιθυμώ.

----------


## vasilis

Πεπίτο το όνομά του, αν και δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως αρσενικός. Δεν είχαμε στοιχεία DNA όταν τον πήρα και δεν του έκανα εγω, μιας που δεν με ενδιέφερε εαν είναι αρσενικός ή θηλυκιά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη εγώ προτείνω να το καθυστερήσεις όσο μπορείς. Σίγουρα θα βρεθεί κάποια λύση για τον Πεπίτο. Το επάγγελμά σου απαιτεί κάθε χρόνο να ταξιδεύεις στο εξωτερικό ή απλά έτυχε φέτος;

----------


## vasilis

Ευθύμη το επάγγελμά μου κάθε χρόνο με δεσμεύει κάποιες μέρες εκτός σπιτιού. Είμαι φωτογράφος, και μπορεί να λείπω από μία μέχρι και 4 μέρες, ανάλογα που δουλέυω. Φέτος έχω προγραμματισμένα 2 ταξίδια για το εξωτερικό και ίσως 2 ακόμα με περισσότερες ημέρες. Επειδή συγκατοικώ με έναν φίλο, τις ημέρες που έλειπα/λείπω φροντίζει αυτός τον Πεπίτο. Επειδή μάλλλον όμως θα φύγει φέτος με την κοπέλα του θα είναι όπως αντιλαμβάνεσαι λίγο δύσκολα τα πράγματα. Ακόμα δεν έχει συμβεί (λογικά κατά την άνοιξη) αλλά οφείλω να προνοήσω από τώρα για να μην κάνω παρακινδυνευμένες κινήσεις τότε.

----------


## erithacus

Vasili καλημερα  :Happy:  αν μπορείς ανέβασε μας μερικές καθαρές σε φυσικό φως φωτογραφίες για να δούμε σε πρώτη φαςη το γένος του. Μετα αν θες περιέγραψε μας τη σχέση σου μαζι του και μια τυπική ημέρα οταν ειςαι σπιτι εςυ συγκεκριμένα. οχι κάποιος αλλος. Ο παπαγάλος σου έφτασε στη σεξουαλικη ωρίμανση και λογικά ειςαι το ζευγαράκι του. Μην τρελαίνεσαι ομως μην απελπίζεσαι υπάρχουν λύσεις να συζητήσουμε. Καλημερα  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## Soulaki

Μα προτείνω, μηπως μπορεςει κάποιος από το κοντινό σου οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, να στον κρατάει οσο λείπεις, ή έστω να τον υιοθετήσει.....για να του ειναι ποιο οικείο, και το περιβάλλον και τα άτομα.
Φοβαμαι πως αν πάει σε κάποιον τέλειος άγνωστο ,προς αυτόν, μην γίνει χειρότερα.....

----------


## vasilis

erithacus καλημέρα. Είναι Congo αν αυτό ρωτάς. Τα πρωινά όταν ξυπνήσουμε και είμαι εδώ, όσο δουλεύω στον υπολογιστή το έχω δίπλα μου στο κλουβι μεν για παρέα. Έχει να παίξει αλλά σε φάσεις βαριέται γιατί θέλει φυσική επαφή. Αν το μεσημέρι λείψω για φαγητό επιστρέφω σύντομα οπότε απλά κάνει λίγο φασαρία παραπάνω(τον ακούω και από κάτω από το σπίτι) και απόγευμα προς βράδυ, τον βγάζω να πετάξει, και καθόμαστε παρέα καναπέ να δούμε τηλεόραση η να παίξει. Αυτό είναι βέβαια σε μια καλή μέρα που μπορώ να είμαι όλη μέρα εδω. Soulaki1 είπα να τον δώσω στους γονείς μου, αλλά...κλώτσησαν μιας που είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν μπορούν να τον φροντίσουν. Και όταν τους εξήγησα τι θέλει θεώρησαν ότι δεν μπορούν. Επίσης πως μπορώ να βάλω φωτό..?

----------


## Efthimis98

Για να βάλεις φωτογραφίες μπορείς να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες που αναγράφονται στα άρθρα ανάλογα με τη συσκευή σου: Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android.

Οι γονείς σου δε μπορούν για τις τέσσερις αυτές μέρες κάθε φορά να του βάζουν το φαγητό του και να τον αφήνουν για λίγο να ξεμουδιάζει; Απλά ρωτάω για να βρούμε κάποια λύση πριν αποφασίσεις σίγουρα να τον δώσεις.

----------


## vasilis

Οι γονείς μου είναι Βέροια ενω εγώ Θεσσαλονίκη. Οπότε είναι ένα θεματάκι. Θα δω πόσο μπορούν να εξαντλήθούν και τα περιθώρια με το συγκάτοικο προτού πάρω την τελική απόφαση!

----------


## Ariadni

Μακαρι να μη χρειαστει να τον αποχωριστεις! Μηπως ο συγκατοικος σου μπορει να τον φιλοξενει τις μερες που θα λειπεις; Εκεινον οσο να ναι τον γνωριζει και ο συγκατοικος σ τον εχει φροντισει ξανα..

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι πανέμορφος ο Πεπίτο! Να τον χαίρεσαι Βασίλη!  :Happy: 
Αν επιτρέπεται σε ποια περιοχή της Θεσσαλονίκης είσαι; Κέντρο;

----------


## vasilis

Αριάδνη όπως αναφέρω σε άλλο μήνυμα παραπάνω, ο συγκάτοικος μάλλον θα φύγει φέτος. Αν τελικά δεν φύγει η θεωρία λέει πως όλα καλά.Οπότε γι αυτό και ψάχνω να δω αν μπορώ να βρω λύση σε περίπτωση που φτάσω εκεί. Ευθύμη κεντροΑνατολικά είμαι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εφόσον φεύγει θα αναζητήσεις κάποιον νέο συγκάτοικο ή θα μείνεις μόνος; ίσως αν έβρισκες νέο συγκάτοικο θα μπορούσε με λίγη δική σου ενασχόληση και τη βοήθεια του φόρουμ να του μάθεις έστω τα βασικά. Υπάρχει κάποιος συγγενής σου στη Θεσσαλονίκη που θα μπορούσε να τον φιλοξενήσει ή κάποιος κολλητός φίλος σου; Θα μπορούσε για αυτές τις μέρες να μένει σε μικρότερο κλουβί αν υπάρχει θέμα έλλειψης χώρου και μέχρι να φύγεις για το ταξίδι σου έχεις καιρό να τον εκπαιδεύσεις. Υποθέσεις κάνω, βέβαια εσύ θα πάρεις την τελική απόφαση και ξέρεις τι είναι σωστό για τον παπαγάλο σου.

----------


## Ariadni

Α θα φυγει τελειως εκτος θεσσαλονικης; Εγω καταλαβα οτι απλα θα αλλαζε σπιτι..

----------


## vasilis

Ευθύμη λογικά μετά θα μείνω μόνος. Καλά κάνεις και σε ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι! Θα φανεί. Ίσως ναι, η ιδέα για ένα μικρότερο κλουβί για να τον μεταφέρω κάπου αλλού όσο θα λείπω μπορεί να δουλέψει.

----------


## erithacus

Vasili για να καταλάβω....που μαδιέται ο παπαγάλος σου? Διόρθωσέ με αλλά δε βλέπω πτεροφαγεία.... βλέπω ένα θεματάκι με ασβέστιο κ βιτΑ ενδεχομένως αλλά όχι πτεροφαγεία....του έχεις κόψει τα φτερά εσύ? ...Θηλυκίτσα φαίνεται...όμορφη πολύ....Ο λόγος που σε ρωτάω για την τυπική σας ημέρα είναι για να καταλάβω το πρόγραμμα του παππαγάλου σου...πως περνά τη μέρα και τι έχει να λαχταράει τι παίρνει καθημερινά και τι στερείται τώρα πια...με μπέρδεψες φίλε πραγματικά....

----------


## Stefpars

ειναι οντως περιπτωση η φαση που εχεις με τη δουλεια σου και το ολο θεμα με καποιο δικο σου ατομο που να μη μπορει να τον κρατησει για τις μερες που λειπεις εφοσον φυγει ο συγγατικος...
μηπως καποιος απο το φορουμ μας που να ειναι κοντα σου μπορει να σ εξυπηρετει τις μερες που θα λειπεις; 
απο μεριας μου τουλαχιστον αυτη η σκεψη μιας και αν ημασταν κοντα εγω προσωπικα θα σ εξυπηρετουσα... ευχομαι να γινει οποια καλυτερη κινηση και για το μικρο σου αλλα και για σενα...

----------


## Soulaki

Πωπωωωω, ειναι πανέμορφο πουλακι, πραγματικά σε ζηλεύω τόσο πολυ, που το εχεις......Μακαρι να βρεθεί η καλύτερη δυνατή λύση, γι αυτο.

----------


## vasilis

erithacus δεν είναι πολύ πρόσφατη η φωτογραφία. Όχι δεν του εχω κόψει τα φτερά, δεν είμαι υπερ. Θα βγάλω και κάποια προσφατη και θα την ανεβάσω για να με πεις!

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη βγάλε καμία καλλιτεχνική να μας δείξεις το ταλέντο σου!  :Happy:

----------


## vasilis

Αγαπητά μέλη, 
Status update. Μετά από μια συζήτηση με τον συγκάτοικο, κατέληξα στο πόρισμα ότι τελικά καλύτερα για τον Πεπίτο είναι να τον δώσω για υιοθεσία. Κρίνω αρκετά εγωιστικό από μεριάς μου το να μην έχω πλέον τη δυνατότητα και το χρόνο να του παρέχω τη φροντίδα που του αξίζει. 
Τώρα, προκειμένου να βρεθεί ένα αξιόλογο σπίτι, θεωρητικά έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις, ίσως και προυποθέσεις σχετικά με αυτόν που θα αποφασίσω να τον υιοθετήσει. Ας με καθοδηγήσουν οι admin για το πως πρέπει να πράξουμε από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## jk21

Mπορεις να θεσεις δημοσια τις ερωτησεις σου


Οι απαντησεις μπορουν να δοθουν και δημοσια και θα επιθυμουσα προσωπικα να δοθουν δημοσια , εκτος αν καποιες  ισως αφορουν καποια θεματα προσωπικα των μελων μας , οποτε μπορουν να δοθουν με πμ 

Ομως επειδη το θεμα υπαρχει δημοσιευμενο , με υπερβαση των κανονων οσο αφορα το οριο για να κανει καποιος αγγελια (ακομα και ειναι αυτος που προσφερει ) που εγινε , λογω των ιδιαιτεροτητων που εχει η γρηγορη μετακινηση ενος τετοιου ειδους πουλιου ( ως γνωστον με ιδιαιτερα ευαισθητο χαρακτηρα  , ειδικα αν βρισκεται χρονια με καποιον ανθρωπο )  θεωρω οτι η διαχειριση μπορει να ζητησει να ειναι δημοσιες οι προτασεις αποδοχης της υιοθεσιας απο τα μελη μας (ασχετα αν σε καποια ερωτηματα απαντησουν με πμ ) και επισης να ζητησει αν ειναι εφικτο , να ειναι ατομα που ξερουμε για καποιο διαστημα εδω μεσα *και σιγουρα να μην ειναι ατομα που θα εμφανιστουν για πρωτη φορα .Αυτο ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι κοντρα στους κανονες και δεν θα ηταν εφικτο  απο αυτα  , αν το θεμα ηταν δημοσιευμενο στις αγγελιες 




*

----------


## vasilis

Σαφώς Δημήτρη και θέλω να δωθεί σε κάποιο μέλος, και όχι σε κάποιον που απλά θα μπεί και θα δεί τη συζήτηση. Πέραν από αυτό, σκόπευα να ζητήσω περεταίρω πληροφορίες από τη διαχείριση σχετικά με αυτόν/αυτήν που θα αποφασίσω προκειμένου να επιβεβαιώσω ότι είναι αξιόπιστο άτομο,. Οπότε και θα γράψω τους προβληματισμούς μου και τις προυποθέσεις μου δημόσια εδώ, και ας υπάρχει η απαραίτητη επίβλεψη του θέματος προκειμένου να πάνε όλα σωστά.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εύχομαι Βασίλη αυτή να είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή για τον παπαγάλο σου! Μακάρι να βρεις ένα σπίτι που θα του προσφέρει ό,τι του πρόσφερες εσύ τόσα χρόνια. Να έχεις πάντα επαφή μαζί του, άλλωστε δε μιλάμε για ένα παπαγάλο που ζει 10-15 χρόνια. Να σου λέει τα νέα του, να σου στέλνει φωτογραφίες του κ.λπ.. Εγώ πάντως προτείνω δαγκωτό Αντώνη (erithacus) αν έχει δυνατότητα, που βέβαια δε νομίζω με δύο African Grey αλλά θα μας πει και ο ίδιος, μη μιλάω εξ ονόματός του. Μακάρι να μπορούσα να το υιοθετήσω εγώ ώστε να είσαι κοντά του αλλά οι καταστάσεις δεν το επιτρέπουν δυστυχώς.

ΥΓ: Για την επίβλεψη των κανόνων μη σε απασχολεί, είμαστε εδώ ώστε να τηρούνται. Ό,τι πληροφορία θες είμαστε εδώ για οτιδήποτε.

----------


## vasilis

Σε ευχαριστώ Ευθύμη για τα καλά σου λόγια και για τις συμβουλές. Μέσα στη μέρα ή αύριο θα γράψω αυτά που θέλω και βλέπουμε. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι θα ήθελα να πάει σε σπίτι που υπάρχει και άλλος/άλλοι παπαγάλοι αλλά εαν είναι ζευγάρι μπορεί να έχουν άλλα θέματα. Νομίζω θα βρεθεί η καλύτερη δυνατή λύση όσον αφορά το σπίτι του!

----------


## Ariadni

Αχ λυπαμαι παρα πολυ που δε γινεται διαφορετικα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι τα εβαλες ολα κατω και κατεληξες στο οτι αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη αποφαση για τ μικρο σου! Ευχομαι να βρεις το καταλληλοτερο ατομο να το προσεχει και να το αγαπαει οσο εσυ και να μην ταλαιπωρηθει παραπανω!

----------


## vasilis

Λοιπόν. Με βάση όσα έχω ήδη αναφέρει παραπάνω, προκειμένου να αποφασίσω  στην παραχώρηση υιοθεσίας του Πεπίτο επιθυμώ αυτός/αυτή που θα τον  αναλάβει να τηρεί κάποια, αν οχι όλα, από τα παρακάτω κριτήρια:

1.  Γνώση ζωής με παπαγάλους. Η καθημερινότητα με εναν παπαγάλο δεν  συγκρίνεται με την καθημερινότητα με οποιοδήποτε άλλο πτηνό, οπότε θέλω  να υπάρχει επίγνωση του τι επιφέρει αυτό.

2. Δεν θέλω να είναι  φοιτητής/σπουδαστής. Επειδή πάντα υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο μεταπτυχιακού,  αλλαγής πόλης κτλ, δεν θέλω το πτηνό να ξαναλλάξει χέρια. Το θεμιτό για  αυτό θεωρώ θα είναι η οικογένεια που θα πάει μετά από εμένα να είναι και  η οριστική.

3. Κάποια οικονομική άνεση. Οι τροφές, παιχνίδια,  βιταμίνες και τα σχετικά έχουν ένα κόστος όχι και τόσο χαμηλό. Οπότε  υπάρχει και μια οικονομική δέσμευση

4. Ανοχή σε φωνές,  καταστροφές, πούπουλα και βρωμιά. Όχι δεν είναι φρόνιμος, μιλάει πολυ,  διαλύει τα πάντα όταν το θέλει και φυσικά χέζουμε όπου μας αρέσει.(Αυτά  για όταν είναι έξω). 

5. Επάγγελμα. Θέλω ο επόμενος ιδιοκτήτης  (εαν είναι αυτό εφικτό) να μην αφήνει το πουλί για ώρες μόνο του.  Ειδάλλως είναι δώρον άδωρον η αλλαγή αφεντικού. Θα ήθελα να υπάρχει  κάποιος στο σπίτι όταν ο ιδιοκτήτης θα λείπει, προκειμένου να του  κρατάει παρέα ή να τον φροντίζει.

6. Χώρο στο σπίτι. Το κλουβί  του το οποίο θα δωθεί μαζί του, δεν είναι μικρό, οπότε δεν θέλω να είναι  σε κάποια αποθήκη η στριμωγμένος κάπου αλλά να μπορεί να έχει καλή θέα  και οπτική επαφή με τον ιδιοκτήτη του.

7.Εαν είναι δυνατόν από  Θεσσαλονίκη, προκειμένου να μπορώ να πηγαίνω να τον βλέπω όταν αυτό  είναι εφικτό. Εξυπακούεται ότι με βάση τη ζωη και την καθημερινότητα του  ιδιοκτήτη και κατόπιν μεταξύ μας συννενόησης. Εαν όχι δεν με πειράζει  να είναι από άλλη πόλη αρκεί να ικανοποιούμε όλα τα παραπάνω.

8.  Συνειδητοποιημένη απόφαση. Δεν θέλω ενδιαφέρον μόνο και μόνο για να  δοκιμάσει κάποιος πως είναι να τον έχει. Δεν θέλω σε λίγο καιρό να μου  πεί, κάνει πολύ φασαρία, δεν μπορώ, δαγκώνει (που δεν) κτλ. και έλα  πάρτον πίσω.

9. Υπευθυνότητα.Το πουλί είναι μαθημένο και ξέρει  εκτός κλουβιού. Γενικά γουστάρει έξω, και αυτό συνεπάγεται καταστροφές  εαν δεν έχει απαραίτητη επίβλεψη.

10.Φροντίδα. Το πούλί λόγο  απουσίας μου έχει σημάδια πτεροφαγίας(ίσως και έλλειψης κάποιων  βιταμινών).Η αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος μπορεί να τον στρεσάρει και να τον  κάνει χειρότερα. Θα ήθελα να μπορεί να φροντίζει να ενημερώνεται ο  ιδιοκτήτης του σχετικά με τις διατροφικές ανάγκες του και να του δίνει  ότι χρειάζεται.

11.Ψυχολογικό κομμάτι. Εαν το πουλί δεθεί, θα  έχει απαίτήσεις από το ζευγάρι του. Θέλει να του μιλάτε, να έχει οπτική  επαφή μαζί σας, να παίζετε, να τον βγάζετε να πετάει κτλ. 

Προς  το παρόν αυτά τα ολίγα...Αν συνεχίσω θα γράφω μέχρι αύριο και θα θεωρηθώ  γραφικός. Θέλω εαν βρεθεί μέλος από Θεσσαλονίκη, να πιούμε έναν καφέ  πρώτα να τα πούμε και από κοντά. Τέλος αυτός ο οποίος θα τον αναλάβει,  θα ήθελα να κανονίσει και για τη μεταφορά του γιατί δεν υπάρχει όχημα  από μεριάς μου για να μεταφέρω το κλουβί.

Δεν ξέρω πως πρέπει να  πάει η διαδικασία από εδώ και πέρα, ας πάρουν και κάποια θέση οι  διαχειριστές εαν και όπου χρειαστεί,προκειμένου να κυλήσουμε ομαλά.

----------


## vasilis

> Αχ λυπαμαι παρα πολυ που δε γινεται διαφορετικα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι τα εβαλες ολα κατω και κατεληξες στο οτι αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη αποφαση για τ μικρο σου! Ευχομαι να βρεις το καταλληλοτερο ατομο να το προσεχει και να το αγαπαει οσο εσυ και να μην ταλαιπωρηθει παραπανω!


Αριάδνη είναι η καλυτερη απόφαση για το πουλάκι! Σημασία έχει να είναι αυτός καλά!

----------


## erithacus

Vasili καλημέρα. Λυπάμαι πραγματικά που η απόφαση ειναι εσείς οι δυο χώρια... Οφείλω να σου πω οτι εάν το πουλάκι εχει ξεκινήσει αυτη τη "συνήθεια" και δεν εχει ακομα καταστρέψει ολοςχερως τους θύλακες, ειναι μια διαδικασία που μονο το ζευγαράκι τ μπορει να αναστρέψει με επιτυχία (εςυ δηλαδή). Θα γινει χειρότερο όπως το πας φιλε. Θέτεις ενα σωρό προϋποθέσεις κ σε Νοιώθω αλλα πως θα το παρει κάποιος το πουλάκι που θα ειναι στενοχωρημένο κ θα του λείπεις; Θα προσπαθούν τα νέα χερια ναι ειμαι σίγουρος, αλλα το πουλάκι θα σκεφτεται εςενα. Οσο καλός άνθρωπος και να ειναι αυτος ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης, Φοβάμαι οτι θα πας να το δεις μετα απο λιγο καιρο κ το πουλάκι θα ειναι χειρότερα. 

Αν η απόφαση ειναι οριστική και δεν υπάρχει αλλος δρόμος ( παντα υπάρχει) θα σου ζητηςουμε αναγκαςτικα να ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες πρόσφατες απο το πουλάκι ωστε ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης να εχει εικόνα απο το βαθμό του προβλήματος και της ευθύνης που πρόκειται να αναλάβει. Γιατι εχει μεγαλη ευθύνη η θεραπεία. Θα χρειαςτει να προςπαθηςει παρα παρα πολυ. Πολυ περιςςοτερο απο εςενα που ήδη ειςαι στη καρδιά της. 

Παρολαυτα Ιςως εχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να ανακάμψει σε σπιτι που υπάρχει ήδη ένας εργένης ζακο. 

Εύχομαι να λάβεις σοβαρά υπόψιν σου τους κινδύνους κ να πράξεις το καλύτερο φιλε... Καλημερα  :Happy:  

(Υ.Γ: Ευθύμη σε ευχαριστώ τοςο πολυ για τα καλα σου λόγια αλλα δε θα αναλάμβανα αυτη την ευθύνη...θα με στενοχωρούσε πολυ πολυ να το βλεπω καθημερινα στενοχωρημένο να μελαγχολεί να αναπολεί το ζευγαράκι τ κ το σπιτι τ και να πληγώνεται)


e.

----------


## binary

> Αγαπητά μέλη, 
> Status update. Μετά από μια συζήτηση με τον συγκάτοικο, κατέληξα στο πόρισμα ότι τελικά καλύτερα για τον Πεπίτο είναι να τον δώσω για υιοθεσία. Κρίνω αρκετά εγωιστικό από μεριάς μου το να μην έχω πλέον τη δυνατότητα και το χρόνο να του παρέχω τη φροντίδα που του αξίζει. 
> Τώρα, προκειμένου να βρεθεί ένα αξιόλογο σπίτι, θεωρητικά έχω κάποιες ερωτήσεις, ίσως και προυποθέσεις σχετικά με αυτόν που θα αποφασίσω να τον υιοθετήσει. Ας με καθοδηγήσουν οι admin για το πως πρέπει να πράξουμε από εδώ και πέρα.


Πραγματικα νοιαζεσαι και αγαπας το πουλι και μπορω να καταλαβω ποσο δυσκολη ειναι αυτη η αποφαση για σενα.

Οταν αγαπας ενα πλασμα, δεν υπαρχουν περιθωρια 'συμβιβασμου'. 

Θα ευχηθω να παει σε ενα σπιτι που θα του δωσουν την αγαπη και τη φροντιδα που του αξιζει. Εαν δεν ειχα τον 'Σενεγαλο', θα ημουν εγω αυτος που θα ηθελα να τον ενταξω στην Οικογενεια και θα ερχομουν οπουδηποτε για να τον παραλαβω. 

Ευχομαι ολοψυχα να βρεις συντομα ενα απο τα παιδια εδω που θα τον παρει. Εαν γινει αυτο και βρισκεται Αθηνα, θα βοηθησω εαν ποτε χρειαστει με οποιοδηποτε τροπο.

----------


## vasilis

> Vasili καλημέρα. Λυπάμαι πραγματικά που η απόφαση ειναι εσείς οι δυο χώρια... Οφείλω να σου πω οτι εάν το πουλάκι εχει ξεκινήσει αυτη τη "συνήθεια" και δεν εχει ακομα καταστρέψει ολοςχερως τους θύλακες, ειναι μια διαδικασία που μονο το ζευγαράκι τ μπορει να αναστρέψει με επιτυχία (εςυ δηλαδή). Θα γινει χειρότερο όπως το πας φιλε. Θέτεις ενα σωρό προϋποθέσεις κ σε Νοιώθω αλλα πως θα το παρει κάποιος το πουλάκι που θα ειναι στενοχωρημένο κ θα του λείπεις; Θα προσπαθούν τα νέα χερια ναι ειμαι σίγουρος, αλλα το πουλάκι θα σκεφτεται εςενα. Οσο καλός άνθρωπος και να ειναι αυτος ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης, Φοβάμαι οτι θα πας να το δεις μετα απο λιγο καιρο κ το πουλάκι θα ειναι χειρότερα. 
> 
> Εύχομαι να λάβεις σοβαρά υπόψιν σου τους κινδύνους κ να πράξεις το καλύτερο φιλε... Καλημερα  
> 
> 
> e.


Αντώνη αντιλαμβάνομαι το δέσιμό του μαζί μου και η απόφαση μου έχει να κάνει καθαρά γιατί θέλω τον καλύτερο για αυτόν. Για να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, σήμερα έλειπα από τις 10 πρωί και τώρα μπήκα σπίτι. Όσο πάνε χειροτερεύουν οι απαιτήσεις στο εργασιακό μου (το ΣΚ θα πρέπει να λείψω 4 μέρες εξωτερικό και τον άλλον μήνα 10.) Οι προυποθέσεις που θέτω θεωρώ ότι είναι λογικές στα πλαίσια ευθύνης. Δεν νομίζω να ζητάω κάτι παράλογο παρά μόνο υπευθυνότητα. Έχεις κι εσύ και αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι είναι σαν να δίνω παιδί για υιοθεσία οποτε είναι λογικό να μην ζητάω απλά κάποιον που θέλει παπαγάλο. Όταν δεν θα υπάρχουν τελικά περιθώρια χρονικά, μετά θα πρέπει να ψάξω να τον δώσω στον πρώτο που θα βρεθεί μπροστά μου. Οπότε θέτω κάποιες βάσεις προκειμένου να πάει ομαλά το ζήτημα.
Νομίζω θα είναι μεγαλύτεροι οι κίνδυνοι εαν τελικά τον έχω σπίτι και δεν με βλέπει σχεδόν καθόλου. Δεν του αρκέι απλά να τον ταίζει κάποιος αλλά να έχει τη συντροφιά που χρειάζεται. Φυσικά θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες για να τον δειτε (αύριο λογικά!)

----------


## Soulaki

Κρίμα που τελικα θα πρεπει να το δώσεις, το πουλακι.....ευχομαι πραγματικά να βρεθεί κάποιος που να του δώσει , οτι απαιτεί το είδος του, και φυσικά οσο το δυνατό, περισσότερο χρόνο ενασχόλησης μαζί του.
Χαιρομαι ιδιαίτερα για τους όρους που βάζεις για τον νέο ιδιοκτήτη, γιατι δείχνει πραγματικά, άνθρωπο που νοιάζεται, και αγαπά το κατοικίδιο του.....

----------


## erithacus

Βασίλη αντιλαμβάνομαι πλήρως τις εργασιακές απαιτήσεις ( και εγω δουλευω καθε μερα και καθε Σουκου) κ αντιλαμβάνομαι και το πρόβλημα που εχει η παπαγαλιτσα σου (οσο μπορώ δηλαδή γιατι χώρις φωτό απλα υποψιάζομαι). Αυτο που δεν εχεις καταλάβει εςυ (και σε αυτο ποντάρω) ειναι οτι οσο πιο υπεύθυνα χερια και να βρεις δε θα ειναι το καλο του παπαγάλου σου αυτο. Αυτο θα κανει απλα μονο εςενα να νοιωθεις καλύτερα οτι ειναι το πουλάκι σε καλα χερια...δεν ειναι αυτη ομως η πραγματικότητα φιλε. Το δεσιμο που επέστρεψες/προκάλεσες  να δημιουργηθεί (χαϊδεύοντας κ ξύνοντας  το κυριως) μπέρδεψε το παπαγάλο σου και απο μπαμπά σε έκανε ζευγαράκι του. Σιγα σιγα ωρίμασε σεξουαλικα κ απο 20-22 μηνων άρχισε να σε βλέπει καθαρά και ερωτικά.  Εάν αναμαςιςε ποτε την τροφη της οταν την πληςιαςες δε θαπρεπε να εχεις αμφιβολίες. Τροφη επιπλέον της παρειχες άφθονη, αλληλεπίδραση ασταμάτητη & χαδια πολλα. Για Αυτο το ζωντανο, όλος ο κόσμος της ειςαι εςυ. Ξεκινώντας να τρωει τα φτεράκια του λοιπόν ξεσπάει πάνω στον εαυτό της απο στρες κ στενοχώρια που ήδη νοιωθει.  ιςως του λείπει η προςοχη, ιςως απομακρύνθηκες ιςως το μαλώσες, ιςως σε είδε με καποιο ερωτικο σύντροφο ιςως ολα ιςως καποιο απο αυτα την έκαναν πάντως  να ξεσπάσει πάνω της. 

Δίνοντας την λοιπόν σε κάποια υπεύθυνα χερια, ναι προςπαθεις να την αποκαταςτηςεις, της κόβεις ομως οτι πολυτιμότερο για αυτην εχει στη δυςκολη φαςη που ήδη ειναι. Να σε βλέπει να σ πειράζει το προςωπο να σε ξεψειριζει κ να σε εχει παρεούλα. Ξαφνικά την υποχρεώνεις μερες βδομάδες μηνες να μη σε βλέπει καθόλου. Αλλα απεναντίας να βλέπει καθημερινα υπεύθυνα χερια και ανθρώπους αλλους γεμάτους ομως αγάπη. Τι νομιςεις οτι θα κανει; Θα σκεφτεί "ωραία ειναι εδω καλύτερα που έφυγα απο εκει που ειμουν"; Οχι Βασίλη θα στρεσσαρεται καθημερινα και θα ξεσπάει πάνω του αςταματητα ακόμη περιςςοτερο. Αν δεν εχει ήδη καταςτρεψει τους θύλακες θα το κανει σίγουρα με το καιρο θα ειναι μη αναςτρεψιμο...Και οι νέοι ιδιοκτήτες δε θα Μπορούν να κάνουν τιποτα παρα να δίνουν αγχολυτικά και να στενοχωριουνται και οι ίδιοι καθημερινα. Ο μοναδικός που μπορει να επαναφέρει το πουλάκι σύντομα κ επιτυχώς ειςαι εςυ Βασίλη. Οποιόσδηποτε αλλος φιλε μ θα ειναι σκέψου σαν"ναυαγός" με ενα σωσίβιο στη μέση του ωκεανού. Τι να ξέρει και τι να κανει; Ειναι απαιτητική πολυ η ψυχολογία αυτού του ζωντανού λίγοι πραγματικά μπορει να την χειριστούν  αν δεν έχουν εμπειρία με αυτο το ειδος.

Τα δικά μ Βαςιλη δε με βλέπουν παρα μια ώρα την ημέρα μονο. ( ο μακαρίτης δε, είχε κ μηνες να με δει). Και η θηλυκιτσα μ ( γιατι εκει ειναι το καρδιοχτύπι) εχει την ιδια σχεδον ηλικία με τη δικιά σ. Εχει περαςει απίστευτο στρες ( την έχασα και αυτην και το "αςερφακι" της πέρυσι.. Τη βρήκαμε εδω με τα παιδια και 10 μηνες την είχα μόνη) αλλα ειναι σκύλος μαύρος  :Happy: . Της έφερα αλλο αρσενικό 2 μηνες πιςω την εχω τρλανει στο στρες  αλλα κρατάει τα πούπουλα στη θέση τους . και ειναι/ηταν Ζευγαρωμενη μαζι μ. 

Γνώμη μου λοιπόν κ συμβουλή μου ειναι να το παλέψεις και να το σώσεις εςυ το πουλάκι και οταν περαςει η μπόρα με τις ρουτίνες  σας κ τα προβλήματα σας, να είστε και παλι μαζι παρεούλα   :Happy:  


e.

----------


## jk21

Διαβαζω και τους δυο σας ... εχετε και οι δυο δικαιο απο τη μερια που τα λετε ...  ομως το πουλακι ενω πραγματι ειναι αμφιβολο αν σε νεα χερια θα ειναι οκ ( πολυ πιθανο οχι ) δεν βλεπω τον τροπο να μπορει να ειναι οκ κοντα στο Βασιλη , αν ο Βασιλης δεν αλλαξει προσωπικη , επαγγελματικη ή καποια απο αυτες (αν οχι και τις δυο ) ζωη . Δυσκολο προφανως να γινει ,γιατι δεν θα μπαινε σε αυτη τη διαδικασια , που τωρα παρακολουθουμε διπλα του ... 

Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειτε πριν φυγει απο το Βασιλη (αν ηταν χρονικα εφικτο ) ειτε οταν παει στον νεο κατοχο , ο ερωτας να ξεχαστει με νεο ερωτα , πραγματικο . Ενα ταιρι για αυτον απο τον νεο κατοχο , ειτε με σταδιακη προσαρμοργη (γνωριμια καποιο διαστημα για λιγη ωρα καθε μερα και καποια στιγμη μεταφορα στο νεο χωρο που θα το συναντησει ) ειτε αν ειναι ανεφικτο , εστω κατευθειαν στο νεο χωρο  . Ειναι και αυτο κατι δυσκολο και δεν ξερω αν βρεθει τετοιο ατομο , αλλα ειναι μια σκεψη ... η αλλη διεξοδο ειναι μονο ενα ατομο με γνωσεις και εμπειριες σε ιδιαιτερη μεταχειριση παπαγαλων , που θα ειναι ψυχολογικα ετοιμος , να αντιμετωπισει και καταστασεις που περιγραφει ο Αντωνης

----------


## Stefpars

Αν ο βασιλης δε μπορει να του δωσει χρονο παιδια το πουλακι δε θα ερθει στα ισια του... Αυτο που ειπε ο ευθυμης ηταν σωστο... "Ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει" αν οποιος το παρει του δωσει ενδιαφερον και το προσπαθησει μαζι του το ζωακι δεν ειναι χαζο (απ οτι εχουμε δει απο πολλα παραδειγματα) θα αρχισει και παλι ν ανοιγετε, να δενετε, να δινετε... Οπως λεει και η διαφημηση "δινεις αγαπη, επιστρεφει αγαπη". Το σημαντικο δεν ειναι τ ατομα να εχουν ΤΙΣ γνωσεις αλλα καιρο και ορεξη ωστε η μικρη να δεθει με τα καινουργια ατομα... Να της κεντρισουν το ενδιαφερον και το παραμυθι να ξεκινησει απο τα καινουργια ατομα... Εγω τουλαχιστον ετσι το βλεπω και ετσι εχω πλησιασει και τα δικα μου... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

Ειναι πολυ λεπτο και δυσκολο θεμα παιδια.. Δεν υπαρχει κατι απολυτα σωστο και κατι απολυτα λαθος.. Δεν υπαρχει καποια πεπατημενη ή καποια συνταγη.. Ειναι και τα δυο ενα ρισκο γιατι μιλαμε για ενα ζωντανο οργανισμο που δεν ειμαστε στο μυαλο του και δεν ξερουμε πως αντιλαμβανεται τα πραγματα.. Ειναι σαν ενα μικρο παιδι.. Και ξερουμε πολυ καλα οτι ενα συμβαν ο καθενας το αντιλαμβανεται, το εισπραττει και το αντιμετωπιζει διαφορετικα.. Δεν ειμαστε σε θεση να ξερουμε πως θα αντιδρασει η μικρουλα.. Οποτε κανε αυτο που θεωρεις εσυ καλυτερο και απλα ελπιζουμε να αντιδρασει θετικα και να επανελθει γρηγορα χωρις περαιτερω ταλαιπωρια..!

----------


## vasilis

Αντώνη σέβομαι απόλυτα αυτά που λες, μιας που είσαι και ιδιοκτήτης και γνώστης στο συγκεκριμένο πτηνό. 
Σε  μια πιο αναλυτική περιγραφή, όπως προανέφερα δεδομένου του ότι είμαι  φωτογράφος που ασχολείται με γάμους,αυτό έχει την εξής συνεπαγωγή. Από  το Πάσχα και μετά και μέχρι το Νοέμβριο, σχεδόν κάθε ΣΚΔ δουλεύω εκτός  σπιτιού. Εαν οι δουλειές είναι εντός έδρας επιστρέφω τα βράδια, αλλά έχω  γάμους σε νησιά, σε άλλες πόλεις και στο εξωτερικό και αυτό συνεπάγεται  ότι πιθανόν να λείπω από 2 έως 4 μέρες. Όσο υπάρχει ο συγκάτοικος μου  τον καιρό αυτό τον φρόντιζε. Όλο αυτό το post ξεκίνησε γιατί ο άνθρωπος  θα φύγει. Που σημαίνει, ότι δεν είναι εφικτό να μένει το πτηνό μόνο του  στο σπίτι, για 2-3 ή και 10 μέρες. Χωρίς αλλαγή τροφής, νερό και  συντροφιά. Η λύση του να έρχεται κάποιος απλά να βάζει φαγητό ξέρουμε  όλοι ότι δεν είναι το ιδεατό, μιας που το πουλί χρειάζεται παρέα και  γενικά πρέπει να είναι κάποιος άνθρωπος μεγάλης εμπιστοσύνης.

Όσον  αφορά το δεσμό που έχει με εμένα. Γνωρίζεις ότι αυτοί οι παπαγάλοι  δέχονται τον ιδιοκτήτη του μόνο ως ταίρι του. Γι αυτό και δεν είναι καλό  να έχεις επαφή με το μωρό πριν απογαλακτιστεί γιατί εαν σε ξέρει από  την εποχή της κρέμας, σε θεωρεί γονέα του και μετά δεν σε δέχεται ως  ζευγάρι. Οι african grey δένονται ερωτικά με τον ιδιοκτήτη τους και δεν  προκαλείται αυτό μόνο από τα χάδια. Τα μόνα επιτρεπτά χάδια είναι στο  κεφάλι γιατί οποιαδήποτε άλλη συμπεριφορά την εκλαμβάνει ο παπαγάλος ως  ερωτικό κάλεσμα. Επίσης η mating συμπεριφορά όπου ρίχνει τα φτερά και  προσπαθεί να σε ταίσει πάλι γίνεται στην περίοδο αναπαραγωγής του και  επειδή με βλέπει από την αρχή σαν ζευγάρι του και είναι κάτι που γνωρίζω ότι δεν πρέπει να επικροτώ. Ήταν και είναι πολύ  μελετήμένες οι γνώσεις μου σχετικά με το ψυχολογικό κομμάτι αυτών των  πτηνών καθώς επίσης και με τη συμπεριφορά τους. Όλα αυτά δεν τα λέω για  κάποιον άλλον λόγο, παρά μόνο για να σου πώ ότι γνωρίζω τι συμβαίνει και  πως με αντιμετωπίζει. 

Το να λέμε ότι δεν είναι σωστό να αλλάξει  χέρια ενώ εν γνώση μου δεν μπορώ πλέον να του/της παρέχω τη συντροφιά  και τη φροντίδα που του/της αξίζει κρίνω ότι είναι καθαρά εγωιστικό από  μεριάς μου.
Είναι σαν να λέμε, ότι κάποιος δεν πρέπει να χωρίσει την  κοπέλα του ενώ οι συνθήκες το έχουν φέρει έτσι, επειδή τη λυπάται να μην  κάνει καμιά τρέλα. Δεν θέλω να λυπάμαι το πτηνό μου. Δεν θέλω να φανώ  ότι αντιτίθεμαι στα λεγόμενά, σου απλά άλλες οι δικιές σου περιπτώσεις  και άλλη η δική μου. Και δεν είναι ότι ψάχνω μια λύση για να νιώθω καλά  εγώ. Και γνωρίζοντας και έχοντας δει περιπτώσει υιοθεσίας, ξέρω ότι  μπορεί να γίνει μια ομαλή μετάβαση και το πουλί να έιναι ευτυχισμένο.  Ψάχνω μια λύση για να είναι το πουλί καλά δεδομένων των συνθηκών  διαβίωσης μου. Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, ούτε τη δουλειά μου μπορώ να  παρατήσω ούτε μπορώ να υποχρεώσω τον άνθρωπο που το φρόντιζε όταν  έλειπα, να μην προχωρήσει στη ζωή του, για δικό μου μερίδιο ευθύνης.  Αναλογιζόμενος των ευθυνών μου και τον καταστάσεων που προέκυψαν,  κινούμαι προς αυτή την οδό.

Θέλω να αναφέρω ξανά ότι σέβομαι  απόλυτα τα λεγόμενά σου και δεν υπάρχει καμία πρόθεση νοητικής φραστικής  αντιπαράθεσης. Απλά σου αναλύω πλήρως το τι συμβαίνει στην  πραγματικότητα και στο κεφάλι μου.
Πάντα φιλικά.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κανονικά η συζήτηση αυτή θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί και σε διάφορες ομάδες παπαγάλων. Προς γνώση ατόμων που ενδιαφέρονται για αγορά ζακο ήμερου. Και που το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι η τιμή και να είναι ταισμενο με κρέμα για να είναι αρνί ήμερο.
Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι τόσο ιδιαίτερα πουλιά. Και το δέσιμο που δημιουργούν με τον ιδιοκτήτη είναι για πάντα και τόσο ισχυρό. Πράγματα που δε στα λέει κανείς όταν ψάχνεις απλά να αγοράσεις έναν παπαγάλο. 
Εύχομαι να βρεθεί κάποιος να αναλάβει αυτό το ευαίσθητο πλάσμα.
Βασίλη Εύχομαι σύντομα να βρεθεί λύση. Σε πτηνιατρο έχεις απευθυνθει; ίσως έχουν κάποιο κύκλο ανθρώπων που μπορούν να αναλάβουν και να υιοθετήσουν έναν παπαγάλο. Στο λέω αυτό γιατί μια γνωστή μου έτσι υιοθέτησε έναν μακαο. Μέσω πτηνιατρου.


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## erithacus

Βασίλη συζήτηση κάνουμε. Υιοθεςια ναι εχει παρα πολλές φορές επιτυχία. Οταν ομως το πουλάκι ειναι ψυχοςωματικως υγιεςτατο. 

θα σε ρωτήσω λοιπόν το εξής: εχεις δει ποτε πουλάκι σε φαςη "πτεροφαγειας" να επανέρχεται; Και με τι τροπο και ποια ειναι η διαδικασία για να επανέλθει; 

Πολυ δυςκολα με φάρμακα κολάρο και με ξενύχτια αμέτρητα απο τον ίδιο τον ιδιοκτήτη. 

Εχω δει περιπτώσεις να ζευγαρώνει ξανά με αλλο ζακο και παλι να μαδιεται. Επίκαιρες μπορώ να σε παραπέμψω σε αντιςυοιχα άτομα που παλεύουν χρονια. Περιπτώσεις επιςης να γεννάει να βγάζει πουλιά κ παλι να μαδιεται και τα παιδια της σε πολυ νεαρή ηλικία να ξεκινούν το ίδιο κοβωντας τους οδηγούς τους αρχικα στις άκρες. 

Ειναι τοςο δυνατή Κ επιμονή αυτη η αςθενεια , Εάν ξεκινήσει και δεν αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα φιλε μου δε σταματάει. Και σίγουρα δε καλυτερεύει με επιπλέον στρες. Και όπως πολυ καλα ξέρεις η αλλαγή μιας απλής διαρυθμιςης στο σπιτι ειναι αξιοπερίεργη κ άξια μεγάλου φόβου.... η αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος τους ομως και της ρουτίνας τους ειναι χειροβομβίδα για ενα υγιές πουλι ποσο μαλλον για ενα ήδη στρεςςαριςμενο πουλάκι. 

Εάν ειναι ανέφικτο να μείνεις μαζι με τη παπαγαλιτσα σ εφεξής το μοναδικό που μπορώ να σου προτεινω ειναι εναν Έκτροφεα φίλο στη Κρητη. Να την πετάξει μεςα σε μια κλούβα με 2 αρςενικους που εχει ήδη εργένηδες ( εχει 11 ζευγάρια). Να διαλεξει όποιον θελει κ να ζευγαρωςει με την ελπίδα οτι θα σταματηςει τη συνήθεια που εχει ξεκινηςει. Και να σου δώσει πιτςουνι της οταν ξεμπλέξεις φιλε μου. Γιατι παντα θα σου λείπει εάν το αποχωριστεις ενα ζακουδακι κ παντα θα τη θυμαςαι κ θα την εχεις έννοια 


e.

----------


## vasilis

> Βασίλη συζήτηση κάνουμε. Υιοθεςια ναι εχει παρα πολλές φορές επιτυχία. Οταν ομως το πουλάκι ειναι ψυχοςωματικως υγιεςτατο. 
> 
> θα σε ρωτήσω λοιπόν το εξής: εχεις δει ποτε πουλάκι σε φαςη "πτεροφαγειας" να επανέρχεται; Και με τι τροπο και ποια ειναι η διαδικασία για να επανέλθει; 
> 
> Πολυ δυςκολα με φάρμακα κολάρο και με ξενύχτια αμέτρητα απο τον ίδιο τον ιδιοκτήτη. 
> 
> 
> 
> Εάν ειναι ανέφικτο να μείνεις μαζι με τη παπαγαλιτσα σ εφεξής το μοναδικό που μπορώ να σου προτεινω ειναι εναν Έκτροφεα φίλο στη Κρητη. Να την πετάξει μεςα σε μια κλούβα με 2 αρςενικους που εχει ήδη εργένηδες ( εχει 11 ζευγάρια). Να διαλεξει όποιον θελει κ να ζευγαρωςει με την ελπίδα οτι θα σταματηςει τη συνήθεια που εχει ξεκινηςει. Και να σου δώσει πιτςουνι της οταν ξεμπλέξεις φιλε μου. Γιατι παντα θα σου λείπει εάν το αποχωριστεις ενα ζακουδακι κ παντα θα τη θυμαςαι κ θα την εχεις έννοια 
> ...


Αντώνη καλημέρα. Ναι σε διάφορες ομάδες του εξωτερικού που είμαι, έχω δει περιπτώσεις υιοθεσίας από πουλάκι χωρίς καθόλου πούπουλα σε ένα υγιέστατο πτηνό. Οπότε κρίνω ότι είναι εφικτό.

Αν κρίνω σωστά είσαι υπέρ του να δοθεί το πουλί σε εκτροφέα για ζευγάρωμα και μετέπειτα εμπορευματοποίηση των παιδιών του,(θεωρόντας ότι ο εκτροφέας δεν τα χαρίζει αλλά τα πουλάει μετέπειτα) παρά να προσπαθήσει να το υιοθετήσει κάποιο μέλος(επειδή αναφέρεις ότι "πολύ δυσκολα με φάρμακα και ξενύχτια"). Πιστεύω ότι άθελά σου αποτρέπεις κάποιον που μπορεί να θέλει να ασχοληθεί.Νομίζω πως εαν κάποιος είναι διατεθειμένος και θέλει θα τα καταφέρει. Φυσικά με όλη τη βοήθεια που θα του προσφέρω κι εγώ. Βέβαια πάλι πέφτουμε σε αντίλογο προσωπικών απόψεων όποτε όλα είναι σχετικά εδω.

Φιλικά πάντα.
Βασίλης

----------


## vasilis

> Κανονικά η συζήτηση αυτή θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθεί και σε διάφορες ομάδες παπαγάλων. Προς γνώση ατόμων που ενδιαφέρονται για αγορά ζακο ήμερου. Και που το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι η τιμή και να είναι ταισμενο με κρέμα για να είναι αρνί ήμερο.
> Από ότι κατάλαβα είναι τόσο ιδιαίτερα πουλιά. Και το δέσιμο που δημιουργούν με τον ιδιοκτήτη είναι για πάντα και τόσο ισχυρό. Πράγματα που δε στα λέει κανείς όταν ψάχνεις απλά να αγοράσεις έναν παπαγάλο. 
> Εύχομαι να βρεθεί κάποιος να αναλάβει αυτό το ευαίσθητο πλάσμα.
> Βασίλη Εύχομαι σύντομα να βρεθεί λύση. Σε πτηνιατρο έχεις απευθυνθει; ίσως έχουν κάποιο κύκλο ανθρώπων που μπορούν να αναλάβουν και να υιοθετήσουν έναν παπαγάλο. Στο λέω αυτό γιατί μια γνωστή μου έτσι υιοθέτησε έναν μακαο. Μέσω πτηνιατρου.
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μαργαρίτα να είσαι καλά. Δεν έχω απευθυνθεί σε κάποιον πτηνίατρο η αλήθεια είναι. Δεν το σκέφτηκα.Ίσως το κάνω εαν δεν βγάλω άκρη τελικά. Σε ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## erithacus

Βασίλη το ιδανικό ειναι μαζι σου θεωρώ φιλε μ. Εάν ομως αυτο ΔΕΝ γίνεται σε αλλο σπιτι θα ειναι γολγοθάς για όλους με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα. Πρεπει να Το ξέρεις πολυ καλα. Στα δικά σ τα χερια με γνωςεις κ εμπειρία και παλι μαδήθηκε. Σε ενα εκτροφείο εχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να επανέλθει απο οτι σε ενα σπιτι.  δεν γεννοβολλαει το πουλι κατα βούληση του εκτροφέα αλλα μονο πταν εκείνο θελει. ΣΤη δικιά μ έχασα το αδερφάκι της και της πήρα τελικα αλλο ταίρι. Ποτε μονάχα τους απο την ενηλικιωςη ειδικά κ μετα. Εςυ θα αποφασίσεις τι θα κανεις εγω προςπαθω να σε κατευθύνω με τον καλύτερο τροπο . Και αυτος ειναι αυτο που θα έκανα εγω στη θέση σου με γνώμονα την επαναφορά και τη μελλοντική υγεία του πουλιού. Τιποτα παραπάνω τιποτα λιγότερο. 
Ανέβασε ομως κ καμία φωτό μπορει να ειναι κάτι πολυ πιο απλό απο την πτεροφαγεια το θέμα σου 




e.

----------


## vasilis

> Βασίλη το ιδανικό ειναι μαζι σου θεωρώ φιλε μ. Εάν ομως αυτο ΔΕΝ γίνεται σε αλλο σπιτι θα ειναι γολγοθάς για όλους με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα. Πρεπει να Το ξέρεις πολυ καλα. Στα δικά σ τα χερια με γνωςεις κ εμπειρία και παλι μαδήθηκε. Σε ενα εκτροφείο εχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να επανέλθει απο οτι σε ενα σπιτι.  δεν γεννοβολλαει το πουλι κατα βούληση του εκτροφέα αλλα μονο πταν εκείνο θελει. ΣΤη δικιά μ έχασα το αδερφάκι της και της πήρα τελικα αλλο ταίρι. Ποτε μονάχα τους απο την ενηλικιωςη ειδικά κ μετα. Εςυ θα αποφασίσεις τι θα κανεις εγω προςπαθω να σε κατευθύνω με τον καλύτερο τροπο . Και αυτος ειναι αυτο που θα έκανα εγω στη θέση σου με γνώμονα την επαναφορά και τη μελλοντική υγεία του πουλιού. Τιποτα παραπάνω τιποτα λιγότερο. 
> Ανέβασε ομως κ καμία φωτό μπορει να ειναι κάτι πολυ πιο απλό απο την πτεροφαγεια το θέμα σου 
> 
> e.


Εκτιμώ ιδιάιτερα τις συμβουλές σου και το ενδιαφέρον σου. Θα ανεβάσω φωτό μες στη μέρα!

----------


## erithacus

Μπερδεμένος ειςαι φιλε μ το καταλαβαίνω... Απόλυτα. Και Νοιώθω πίστεψε με  :Happy:  

Επεξεργαςου τα σχόλια απο όλους μας .... θα δεις οτι 
θα σε βοηθήσει πολυ ακομα και αν κάποιοι απο εμάς ειμαςτε στραβόξυλα....



e.

----------


## Efthimis98

> ...Αυτο που ειπε ο ευθυμης ηταν σωστο... "Ο ερωτας με ερωτα περναει" ...


Γκουχου γκουχου, ο Δημήτρης στο post #39. Χαχαχα!  :Happy0062:

----------


## vasilis

Τωρινές φωτό του.

----------


## erithacus

Αρσενικός. 100%. Αρχή ειναι ακομα Βασίλη 


e.

----------


## vasilis

> Αρσενικός. 100%. Αρχή ειναι ακομα Βασίλη 
> 
> e.


Πέραν από θέμετα στρες, κρίνεις ότι χρειάζεται κάποια συγκεκριμένη βιταμίνη ή υπάρχει ενδεχόμενο να είναι και δερματολογικό το θέμα? Ξέρω ότι πτηνίατρος μόνο μπορεί να το πει με σιγουριά αυτό.

----------


## jk21

δες λιγο αυτο το θεμα 

*Σπαθόλαδο*

----------


## Efthimis98

Αρχικά εγώ θεωρώ πως πρέπει να τον πας σε έναν πτηνίατρο ώστε να κρίνει πως είναι υγιής και δεν τίθεται κάποιο θέμα υγείας πίσω από το πρόβλημα αυτό. Έπειτα πρέπει να αναζητήσεις αλλού την/τις αιτία/ες. Είναι απλά η έλλειψη προσοχής ή συνέβη κάτι που τον τρόμαξε πολύ, κοιμάται τις ώρες που πρέπει, άλλαξε κάτι στη ρουτίνα του; Είναι μερικές από αυτές.

Προσωπικά, από την εικόνα που μας δίνεις το πρόβλημα έγκειται στην έλλειψη προσοχής και ως εκ τούτου αλλαγή στην καθημερινότητά του. Και αυτό είναι που πρέπει να βελτιωθεί. Προσπάθησε να αντιμετωπίσεις το πρόβλημα τώρα που είναι στην αρχή. Αργότερα θα του γίνει συνήθειο και δε θα μπορεί να το κόψει με τίποτα.

Πρέπει να προσέχεις την διατροφή του και δε μιλάμε απλά για σπόρους και λαχανικά-χορταρικά. Να του ετοιμάζεις ρύζι με λαχανικά, κοτόπουλο βρασμένο ή ψάρι χωρίς αλάτι, λάδι ή ό,τι άλλο πρόσθετο. Υπάρχουν πολλές πληροφορίες στο διαδίκτυο και συνταγές. Όπως και στο φόρουμ στην ενότητα της διατροφής. Τα συμπληρώματα δε μπορούν να αντικαταστήσουν μία συμπληρωμένη διατροφή.

Αν θες ρίξε μία ματιά στα άρθρα: African Grey ή Ζακό (Psittacus erithacus), Ενότητα διατροφής παπαγάλων.

----------


## jk21

θα με ανησυχουσε για ασθενεια πτερωματος αν δεν εβλεπα το κεφαλι υγειεστατο (απο θεμα πτερωματος ) και την ουρα (που θα περιμενα χειροτερη ακομα και απο την ψυχολογικη αιτια που πιστευω εχουμε εδω ) σε καλη σχετικα κατασταση 

βεβαια η γνωμη ενος εμπειρου πτηνιατρου για αντιμετωπιση του θεματος , ισως ακομα και με ουσια αντικαταθλιπτικη εγκεκριμενη για πτηνα , που μονο αυτος θα ηξερε αν υπηρχε , σιγουρα ειναι χρησιμη 

Επισης αν ηταν θετικος στη χρηση σπαθολαδου σε μικρη δοση πανω πχ σε αυγοτροφη ή καποιο αυγοψωμο , που εχει φυσικες αντικαταθλιπτικες ιδιοτητες

----------


## erithacus

Βασίλη ειναι ένας ωραιοτατος αρσενικός. Ειναι στην αρχή ναι αλλα ήδη αναμασάει τις άκρες τοςο στους οδηγούς οσο και στην ουρά μαζι με πούπουλα στο κορμί.  Θελει δουλεια πολυ Βαςιλη αλλα ολα γίνονται  :Happy:  Σίγουρα δεν εχει καταστρέψει θηλακες και να σου πω και την αλήθεια μου νόμισα πως ειναι κορίτσι και φιλε μου κανενα κορίτσι δεν εχω δει να επανέρχεται. Δυςτυχως η ευτυχώς οι θηλυκές υποτροπιαζουν στην ασθένεια αυτη πολυ πιο δυςκολα απο τους αρςενικους αλλα αν βυθιστούν σε αυτην  δεν επανέρχονται με την ιδια ευκολία απεναντίας προσωπικά δεν εχω δει ποτε θηλυκιά να επανέρχεται. Ειναι πολυ μυςτηριες δυςτυχως  :sad: . Θεωρώ λοιπόν πως ειςαι τυχερός στην ατυχία σου  :sad: . Οι αρσενικοί ειναι γενικα πολυ πιο εύκολα πουλιά. Σίγουρα μια εξέταση απο εναν πτηνιατρο (αιματολογική) θα σου δείξει πολυ περιςςοτερα απο αυτα που τα πόδια Ράμφος ματια και οι χρωματισμοί μπορει να δείξουν. Αυτα που βλεπω εγω ειναι λιγο μεγαλωμένο Ράμφος (ιςως πρόβλημα στο συκώτι) και έλλειψη σε βιτΑ κ ασβέστιο ( με λιγο nutrobal θα στρωςει γρήγορα). Ηταν ανακούφιση το γένος τού φιλε. Μπορει θαρρω κ εγω να έρθει το πουλάκι στα ίσα του  :Happy: . Εύχομαι να βρεθεί το μέλος που θα αναλάβει αυτη την αποστολή πραγματικά. Και εγω στο πλευρό του όπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω   :Happy:  


e.

----------


## vasilis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους που ασχολείστε και για τις συμβουλές σας! Για αρχή θα επιχειρήσω λίγο κάποιες διατροφικές αλλαγές για να δω τη συμπεριφορά του, και φυσικά λίγο περισσοτερη προσπάθεια στο χρόνο που μπορώ να του αφιερώνω. Έχει υπάρξει ήδη ενδιαφέρον από κάποια μέλη, αλλά το πάμε σταθερά το θέμα.

----------


## vasilis

> Βασίλη ειναι ένας ωραιοτατος αρσενικός. 
> 
> e.


Αντώνη πως μπορείς να είσαι τόσο σίγουρος? Ξέρω ότι μόνο με DNA επιβεβαιώνεται γιατί τα σημάδια (σχήμα κεφαλιού, αποχρώσεις του γκρί, κτλ) λένε ότι έχουν πέσει πολλές φορές έξω. Κι εγώ αρσενικό τον θεωρώ από τότε που τον πήρα. Θα έπαιρνε καιρό να μάθει να λέει αντί για "Που σαι ρε Πεπίτο" σε "Που σαι ρε Πεπίτα"

----------


## Efthimis98

Βασίλη άνοιξα νέο θέμα για αυτή τη συζήτηση. Μπορεί να συνεχιστεί εκεί: Αναγνώριση φύλου Ζακό.

----------


## erithacus

Ειναι κεφάλας Βαςιλη τα ματια του αναλογικά ειναι μεγάλα και η Ματια του ειναι αρςενικου ματιά  :Happy:   η ουρά του ειναι μακρυά και βαθύ κόκκινο και το κορμί του ειναι σκούρο. Και τα μπούτια του και το Ράμφος του Βαςιλη ειναι μπούτια και Ράμφος αρςενικου. Ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικό αρσενικό του είδους. Δεν εχει κάποια δυσκολία η αναγνώριση του φιλε μου  :Happy:  απεναντίας 


e.

----------


## vasilis.a

δεν δειχνει πολυ χαλια ο κουκλος..οπως ειπαν τα παιδια ειναι στην αρχη ακομη αλλα τωρα θελει προσοχη.μηπως να επισπευσεις τις διαδικασιες υιοθεσιας?το λεω γιατι θα αλλαξει που θα αλλαξει περιβαλλον,να ασχοληθει εξ αρχηςς ο νεος ιδιοκτητης με την αποκατασταση του.αν το ξεκινησεις εσυ τωρα και σε ενα μηνα το παρει αλλος το πουλακι θα το ξανακανει ενδεχομενως πιο εντονα.θεωρω πως θα ειναι δυσκολη η προσαρμογη σε νεο περιβαλλον αλλα οχι και τραγικη μην τα παραλεμε ρε παιδια.εδω ζευγαρωνουν καρδερινες αγριες 3-4 μηνες στο κλουβι,το ζακο που εχει νοημοσυνη θα πεθανει??αν ο νεος ιδιοκτητης προσπαθει αρκετα να του γνωρισει το νεο περιβαλλον,νεα παιχνιδακια και ολα τα χατηρια σε φαγητο κλπ μια χαρα θα ειναι σε λιγο καιρο.εδω υιοθετουνται παιδακια σε μεγαλη ηλικια και ειναι μια χαρα προσαρμοζονται απολυτα και μαθαινουν ακομη και την γλωσσα αν ειναι απο αλλη χωρα.θεωρω πως η γνωμη ενος πτηνιατρου(ειστε τυχεροι στη θεσ/κη)θα σου λυσει καποιες αποριες για την πτεροφαγια και πως να το σταματησει.νομιζω πως με νεα ενδιαφεροντα και πολυ προσοχη θα την κοψει η θα μειωσει αυτη την κακια συνηθεια,γιατι συνηθεια ειναι οπως τρωμε εμεις τα νυχια μας.νομιζω πως πρεπει γρηγορα να κανει νεα αρχη και ολα καλα θα πανε.παντως αν αποφασισεις στο δηλωνω και γω πως ενδιαφερομαι.ευχομαι οπως ολοι να πανε ολα κατευχην.

----------


## Stefpars

> Γκουχου γκουχου, ο Δημήτρης στο post #39. Χαχαχα!


Οχ... Ναι... Ελα μωρε και οΣπυρος Σπυρακοςτο λεει... Χχαχαχαχαχα.... Κρυβε λογια ευθυμη... Εχεχεχχεχεχεχ

----------


## erithacus

Βασίλη, προσπάθησε στο σπιτι που θα παει ο Πεππιτο να υπάρχει άνθρωπος γένους θηλυκού επιςης  :Happy:  ειναι πολυ πολυ καλές οι γυναίκες με τα μωρά και ειναι έμφυτο το χάρισμα που έχουν να ξελογιάζουν και να ξεμυαλίζουν αρςενικους  :Happy:  

Καλη σου ημέρα  :Happy:  


e.

----------


## vasilis

> Βασίλη, προσπάθησε στο σπιτι που θα παει ο Πεππιτο να υπάρχει άνθρωπος γένους θηλυκού επιςης  ειναι πολυ πολυ καλές οι γυναίκες με τα μωρά και ειναι έμφυτο το χάρισμα που έχουν να ξελογιάζουν και να ξεμυαλίζουν αρςενικους  
> 
> Καλη σου ημέρα  
> 
> 
> e.


Αντώνη το έχω δει με τον έρωτα που έχει με την κοπέλα μου.(Δυστυχώς για τεχνικά θέματα δεν μπορεί να τον υιοθετήσει αυτή στο σπίτι της)

----------


## vasilis

Κατόπιν παρότρυνσης των διαχειριστών και όπως έχω αναφέρει στο Post #38, θα κάνω κάποιες αλλαγές στη διατροφή του και στην καθημερινότητά του να δώ πως θα πάει. Γι αυτό το λόγο το θέμα υιοθεσίας μπορεί να καθυστερήσει λίγο και γι αυτό δεν ανοίχτηκε καινούργιο post ακόμα. Εαν ακόμα και μέσα από αυτή τη συζήτηση δει μέλος ότι ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει.Με όσους έχω μιλήσει ήδη με pm από βδομάδα (επειδή θα λέιπω)θα επιχειρήσω να μιλήσω και τηλεφωνικός με κάποιους. Γενικά I will keep u updated. Ευχαριστώ για όλα so far.

----------


## erithacus

Τα άτιμα αντιλαμβάνονται κ έλκονται απο το αντίθετο φύλλο είδες; Μεγαλη αλήθεια.... Ομως για να μην επηρεαστούν αρνητικά κάποιοι που θέλουν ντε και καλα συγκεκριμενο φύλλο ζακο, αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι ανεξάρτητα απο το άτομο που τα περιποιείται και τους κανει ολα τα γούστα, κάτι τέτοιο εχει εφαρμογή στα υπόλοιπα μέλη σε ενα σπιτι σε μια οικογένεια τα οποία  κιολας μπορει να μην ασχολούνται κ ιδιαίτερα πολυ....κ μένεις σαςτυςμενος με την απορία. Κάνουν δηλαδή και καμάκι  :Happy: 


e.

----------


## ntinos

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ αν τελικά το πουλί δωθει για υοθεσια.Εγώ ένα ζακο 12 χρονων και  Μια κονουρα 8 μηνών και έχω πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο.

----------


## jk21

> Mπορεις να θεσεις δημοσια τις ερωτησεις σου
> 
> 
> Οι απαντησεις μπορουν να δοθουν και δημοσια και θα επιθυμουσα προσωπικα να δοθουν δημοσια , εκτος αν καποιες  ισως αφορουν καποια θεματα προσωπικα των μελων μας , οποτε μπορουν να δοθουν με πμ 
> 
> Ομως επειδη το θεμα υπαρχει δημοσιευμενο , με υπερβαση των κανονων οσο αφορα το οριο για να κανει καποιος αγγελια (ακομα και ειναι αυτος που προσφερει ) που εγινε , λογω των ιδιαιτεροτητων που εχει η γρηγορη μετακινηση ενος τετοιου ειδους πουλιου ( ως γνωστον με ιδιαιτερα ευαισθητο χαρακτηρα  , ειδικα αν βρισκεται χρονια με καποιον ανθρωπο )  θεωρω οτι η διαχειριση μπορει να ζητησει να ειναι δημοσιες οι προτασεις αποδοχης της υιοθεσιας απο τα μελη μας (ασχετα αν σε καποια ερωτηματα απαντησουν με πμ ) και επισης να ζητησει αν ειναι εφικτο , να ειναι ατομα που ξερουμε για καποιο διαστημα εδω μεσα *και σιγουρα να μην ειναι ατομα που θα εμφανιστουν για πρωτη φορα .Αυτο ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι κοντρα στους κανονες και δεν θα ηταν εφικτο  απο αυτα  , αν το θεμα ηταν δημοσιευμενο στις αγγελιες 
> 
> *


Ντινο μαλλον δεν διαβασες το θεμα ολοκληρο

----------


## ntinos

Συγνωμμη απλώς εκανα μια προσπάθεια γιατί και ο δικός μου ζακο είχε πρόβλημα με το φτέρωμα για ψυχολογικού λόγους πριν 5 Χρόνια αλλα τώρα είναι μια χαρά και είπα μιας και είναι ζακο και έψαχνα να πάρω τώρα παρέα για τον λουιτζη.Πάντως είμαι ήδη μέλος στο ********  Και έψαχνα και για ένα άλλο φόρουμ να ακούσω και από εδώ απόψεις.Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει πως ανεβάζω φωτο για να σας τον δείξω τον ζακο αλλά μένω Αθήνα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Ντίνο περιμένουμε να γνωρίσουμε τον Λουίτζι στην ενότητα αυτή: Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας

Για να δεις τον τρόπο, μπορείς να διαβάσεις τα θέματα: Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur, Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android.

----------


## jk21

*Aυτοι ειναι οι τροποι που μπορεις να το κανεις (ανοιξε νεο θεμα ) 

Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur*


*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*


*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών από συσκευές android*



* σου εχει ηδη βαλει ο Ευθυμης .. τωρα το ειδα

----------


## Efthimis98

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για την υιοθεσία του Πεπίτο, παρακαλώ να δηλώσουν δημόσια τη συμμετοχή τους στο πλέον αρμόδιο θέμα: Σχετικά με την υιοθεσία του Πεπίτο! Το παρόν θέμα παραμένει ενεργό για τυχόν συζητήσεις και ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Efthimis98

Για την ενημέρωση και αυτού του θέματος, ο Πεπίτο υιοθετήθηκε από τον Αλέξανδρο, όπως αναγράφεται και στο post #19 της αγγελίας.

----------

